# Mahou Shoujo of the End



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2012)

*Mahou Shoujo of the End* 




> Kogami Kii hates his normal everyday life and wishes for something to happen. One day in the middle of class, he looks out the window and sees his teacher’s head explode when a little girl hits it. He goes to the bathroom to calm himself, but when he gets back to the classroom, he finds most of his classmates killed by the same little girl…



*Genre:* Action; Horror; Mystery; Supernatural
*Scanlator:* K.I.S.S.

Chapter 1

The first chapter felt very similar to that of Deadman Wonderland. The protagonist is someone I can't find myself liking at this point due to his somewhat cold personality, but I found myself enjoying the chapter as a whole.​


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 26, 2012)

Lol, how delighted I am to see a thread for this series. xD This made me think of a parody of High School of the Dead at the start then yes, Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 29, 2012)

Good God. This made me remeber that ghastly manga with the "sister" trying to find her brother, who she would then stalk and kill everyone around him, with him ending up as jelly stuffing in her bear. I thought the loli doing the killing would at least be drawn in a cutesy style, looks like a robot or puppet instead.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 15, 2012)

Second chapter came out last week.
37


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, oh that sparkly decapitated magical girl. As if they didn't already seem all screwed already with her sprouting her skull back. Now zombies! I am...okay with this version of high school of the dead. The wonders of getting news from twitter! xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2012)

And suddenly...this became High School of the Dead. At least we came across a few more survivors this chapter.

Well, my first initial response to this chapter was Corpse Party x High School of the Dead.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 6, 2012)

Whoa... @ the end of that chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2012)

Dear god, they have no problem killing off any of the characters. This series might end sooner than I expected at this rate.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 6, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Dear god, they have no problems killing off any of the characters. This series might end sooner than I expected at this rate.



Another one of those? Cradle of Monsters will end pretty soon I guess, I think I?ll pick up this series for my share of gore/killing. Although I guess I should pick up Highschool of the Dead as well, then xD


----------



## Muk (Sep 6, 2012)

woah what the fuck 

the last panel was it 2 more heads popping? 

totally reminds me of high school of the dead


----------



## Weather (Sep 7, 2012)

This manga is just crazy.

I guess I wasn't the only one that got reminded of High School of the Dead huh?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 11, 2012)

Lmao, as if the magical girls and zombies wasn't good enough, how about a fire spitting dog? And yes, the decapitation was good times as well. xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 28, 2012)

Man, no skimping on gory deaths, eh?  And I guess these magical thingies can be more subtle with their group infiltration instead of going around only tearing people apart. o_O


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 4, 2012)

Well damn this is fucked up.

And by Mahou Shoujo no less.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 4, 2012)

Reading it but it seems really shallow for some reason. Some of the MG designs are cool though. It is kind of funny to see Magical Girls on the loose but I don't really feel anything for the characters.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 5, 2012)

The characters are kind of shallow archetypes but the events are just damned interesting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2012)

It doesn't help that I can't exactly get attached to any of the characters short of the MC who I really don't care for.


----------



## 8 (Dec 25, 2012)

she stopped the bullet with a wink.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2012)

After catching the bullet with a wink, I didn't think they'd be able to get away with paralyzing the anime with electricity, allowing them to take one last shot. In any case, we might be learning about the project within the next few chapters....hopefully.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 25, 2012)

I wish this manga didn't have the girl with the oversized breasts. Her presence screws with the tone and disgusts me almost as much as the gore.


----------



## berserking_fury (Dec 25, 2012)

Really loving the hell out of this series so far. 

The fact that it takes the old tired concept of magical girls and flips it on it's head is just so fantastic, and instead of giving time to know the sob story of every character because plot must demand this group of individuals survive every encounter the author just kills off most of them. And to top it off the completely lopsided advantage in favor of the magical girls (having hordes or zombies, possession, immortality, etc..) actually makes the situation their in feeling truly hopeless. 

I was little hesitant to keep reading this when I got the deadman wonderland feeling and then again when it seemed to be going highschool of the dead, but it turned towards something actually worth reading. Honestly can't wait for more.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 25, 2012)

There are some serious shit your pants moments here. Magical girls exploding people and then the possession. I'm really interested in this series.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 2, 2013)

Magical girl parasite, yay. D: Makes me think of all those terrible insects that burrow into other living things. I was laughing in terror with the head punch into a ramen bowl and that magical wink, haha. But it looks like it is trying to go somewhere, what with calling the cop irregular and all.


----------



## Blackmasta (Mar 28, 2013)

I've heard of main characters dying but this is ridiculous...


----------



## Jing (Mar 28, 2013)

Holy fuuuuuck the next two raws look pretty crazy.


----------



## rajin (May 9, 2013)

*Mahou Shoujo of the End 12 Raw *
*Ch.5 *


----------



## Ari (May 16, 2013)

gotta czech this out


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2013)

If time traveling back to 2002 wasn't enough of a curveball then Tsukune's supposed true personality really threw me for a loop.


----------



## rajin (Sep 10, 2013)

*Mahou Shoujo of the End 16 Raw : all double pages joined. 3 colour pages. 1 colour double page Joined.*

*Ch.29 *


----------



## Morglay (Sep 11, 2013)

This is awesome, glad I picked it up.


----------



## rajin (Nov 12, 2013)

*Magical Girl of the End 18 Raw: **all double pages joined. 2 colour pages. 1 colour double page Joined.*

*wich goes hand in hand with what gin said here*


----------



## Lace (Nov 12, 2013)

New gorefest manga. :33 sign me up


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2013)

*Magical Girl of the End 19 Raw: 2 Colour pages . 1 double page joined.*

*Chapter 52 is out*


----------



## rajin (Jan 10, 2014)

*Magical Girl of the End 20 Raw: 1 colour and 4 double pages joined.*

*Ch.256*


----------



## Mizura (Jul 17, 2014)

Mahou Shoujo Site:
Chaptee 21.

This appears to be a prologue to Mahou Shoujo of the End.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 12, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Mahou Shoujo Site:
> Link removed
> 
> This appears to be a prologue to Mahou Shoujo of the End.



Needs its own thread


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 17, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Mahou Shoujo Site:
> Link removed
> 
> This appears to be a prologue to Mahou Shoujo of the End.



Late to this but waaaaaaait, they're related???  I read both, the story is rather different


----------



## rajin (Feb 14, 2015)

*This one...made even better because Nell's VA sounds high as balls.*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 14, 2015)

Chapter 20 is out now.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 23, 2015)

Chapter 21 is out.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2015)

Chapter 22 is out now.


----------



## rajin (Apr 10, 2015)

*All double pages joined

translated

translated*


----------



## rajin (Jul 10, 2015)

*Mahou Shoujo of the End 38 Raw*

*http://raw.senmanga.coma/Mahou_Shoujo_of_the_End/38/1*


----------



## rajin (Aug 19, 2015)

*chapter 27 english by Earth's Utopia 

Chapter 27*


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 4, 2015)

wtf  this looks crazy


----------



## rajin (Sep 16, 2015)

*Plunderer*


----------



## Kochiya Sanae (Sep 28, 2015)

If I can ask, is it wrong to like Akuta? Somehow he grew into me
Maybe it's just because he's such a bastard that I can't hate

And shit. Everyone's dead.. or is it?


----------



## rajin (Dec 11, 2015)

*SEASON 2 END

Chapter 147*


----------



## Zaru (Dec 11, 2015)

Finally started reading this after having it bookmarked for, what, over a year? No regrets


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 11, 2015)

...I'll do this


----------



## rajin (Jan 16, 2016)

*FINAL SEASON STARTS

"intense motion lines"*


----------



## rajin (Feb 13, 2016)

*Chapter 39*


----------



## rajin (Mar 17, 2016)

*Chapter 73*


----------



## rajin (Mar 23, 2016)

Chapter 36 english released by Earth's utopia


----------



## rajin (Apr 15, 2016)

*Chapter 253*


----------



## rajin (Jun 18, 2016)

Chapter 222

Chapter 222


----------



## IdioticGamer (Jul 23, 2016)

There's no way in hell I'm going to read the Raws because I want to take it a nice pace but holy crap this manga's gotten so shonen in comparison to before. And I love it for that. Just like Choujin Sensen all over again.


----------



## rajin (Aug 19, 2016)

music video


----------



## rajin (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## rajin (Jan 14, 2017)

this Omake


----------



## rajin (Feb 15, 2017)

Chapter 106


----------

